# snow removal license plate Massachusetts



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

I wanted to pass this info along I did a search with the title above no results found. I just transfered my passenger plates to a snow removal commercial licence plate . The benefit is that it expires in October not December so if you have trucks that you just plow in the winter you don't have to pay two year of renewal just to get the months of Nov and December Just wanted to pass this info along.


----------

